# How to get original account back



## Arc21 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hello

I'd not been on the site for a while - maybe year or less - would like to use original email etc as I've had to set up a new email account and username as I can't use my original email as says already registered but then won't send a password reset as says doesn't exist!

Any help out there?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have answered your original post. What was your previous forum name & I will change your password.
Hoggy.


----------



## Arc21 (Feb 12, 2021)

Hoggy, I can't remember!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Arc21 said:


> Hoggy, I can't remember!


Hi, Without the username I can't do anything. John-H may be able to do something if the original Email addy is still valid.
I will contact John.
Hoggy.


----------



## Arc21 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks Hoggy, email should be okay as it says it's in use when I tired to re register with it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Arc21 said:


> Thanks Hoggy, email should be okay as it says it's in use when I tired to re register with it.


Hi, Did you reply to the PM from John-H as only John can access the Emails.
If not send your Email address to this Email addy without the spaces. ttforum @ mail.com 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you Hoggy for taking care of this. 
Let us know if there is anything we can assist with.

~Richard.


----------

